# Alex Len Thread



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Exclusive Interview: Phoenix Suns Rookie Alex Len is Ready to Run with Team, Learn from Coaches and Hate the Lakers*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ender's full steam ahead, driving the Len train.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ha, I love his response to the LA rivalry. Funny stuff.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice kid, I hope he does well. 

All's fair in Love & Basketball.


----------

